

Facebook always spends our entire ad budget - JKriner
http://blog.adstage.io/2012/11/19/facebook-always-spends-my-ad-budget/

======
cr4zy
Facebook's click fraud problem doesn't seem to be going away:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4312731>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4648982>

It seems like a short term play to not fix this. It's been made somewhat
better after the move to default CPM a couple of months ago. With CPC you can
low-ball the bids and get lots of cheap impressions (despite the click-fraud).
But after a month or so, they completely shut down my ad where I did this. I
got lots of clicks on the ad, but no conversions. :( Looks like the OP
experience the same.

